# SO CAL BLUES ECNL TRY OUTS



## @socalblues (May 5, 2017)

So Cal Blues 2003 ECNL Try Outs

Thursday 5/11 and Thursday 5/18

@Laguna Beach High School 

7:30-9:00pm

Please email - socalbluessoccer@gmail.com


----------



## jojosoccer (May 5, 2017)

Did Blues move to Laguna Beach HS?
Did they ever replace that old turf field at LBHS or still the same?


----------



## GoWest (May 30, 2017)

jojosoccer said:


> Did Blues move to Laguna Beach HS?
> Did they ever replace that old turf field at LBHS or still the same?


@jojosoccer I'm looking for similar info on field reallocations.....Blues, Slammers and WC primarily for ECNL and DA trainings starting in August. Anyone? Anyone?? Lol!


----------

